# Winhosed 10 Back Up using File History...Winhosed 10 Version 1903



## inkjunkie (Dec 25, 2019)

Got all sorts of goofy....can't help but think it was due to operator being a buckethead. All of my images that I already edited and exported out of Lightroom had additional junk added to the file name. Everything in my document folder did as well. Some of my downloaded programs no longer install, don't remember the error code. Many images that are in my "to be posted" folders are now duplicated...in some cases triplicated. This happened to many of my files in my document folder as well. A screen capture of one of my images...

 (hopefully this image is just a thumbnail and can be blown up). I know the data is just a date code of sorts but how do I avoid this from happening in the future. I very well may just go back to the way I was copying things, just right clicking, hit copy and then paste it to my backup drives. Any help/thoughts would be greatly appreciated. 
Merry Christmas


----------



## PhilBurton (Dec 25, 2019)

Are you referring to a Lightroom catalog backup, or a Windows backup of some sort?

Do you have a good copy of all your photos, both the originals and the exports?

What did you want to do with the downloaded programs that no longer install?  

Did you recently upgrade to Windows 10 from an earlier version or just to 1903 from an earlier version of Windows 10?

Phil Burton


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 25, 2019)

PhilBurton said:


> Are you referring to a Lightroom catalog backup, or a Windows backup of some sort?
> Both.
> 
> Do you have a good copy of all your photos, both the originals and the exports?
> ...


Merry Christmas Sir.


----------



## PhilBurton (Dec 26, 2019)

inkjunkie said:


> Merry Christmas Sir.


Do you feel that you have your catalog "under control?"  That is, are all your images in the catalog, once and only once? 

Does Lightroom function as expected?

Phil Burton


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 26, 2019)

PhilBurton said:


> Do you feel that you have your catalog "under control?"  That is, are all your images in the catalog, once and only once?
> 
> Hmmm....yes. My organizational skills are lacking. But I don't have images in multiple catalogs. Actually, I do. It is a picture of one of my dogs. She is in almost every Collection I have from the race tracks. I have no idea how this happened other than her image was highlighted when I would create a Collection.
> 
> ...


Thanks Phil. Any other thoughts?


----------



## PhilBurton (Dec 28, 2019)

inkjunkie said:


> Thanks Phil. Any other thoughts?


Once you feel that Lightroom is working OK for you and all your images are cataloged, then maybe it's time to inventory your system to check for outdated Lightroom files.  Do a scan for *.lrcat and *.lr*  Looking at file dates, you should easily identify which files are current and active, and which are outdated, no longer needed, etc.  Rather than just deleting them, I suggest you move the outdated files to some backup location.  Then restart Lightroom and make sure that everything is still there, works as expected, etc.  Then wait a week or two.  Then you can delete or better yet, backup those files offline.

Also, it's time to clean up those exports.  

For those downloaded programs that no longer install, it's time to decide if you still need them or not.  You may not.  If you do, then go back to the websites where  you downloaded those programs, and check for a more recent version, that will be compatible with Windows 10.  If there is no such version, then consider installing one of those programs in "compatibility mode."

At some point, it's time to just have fun with Lightroom.


----------

